# Suwada and Hanajima



## richgarrison (Mar 18, 2022)

Anyone know how to get plants from these vendors into the us or even what their current offerings are? I've gotten a few nice nice plants from Hanajima at redlands and Suwada has some nice C. maxima line breeding i'd like to get at... (blame Tyrone for this thread... i saw his thread and realized this nagging thought might have some responders here also )


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 19, 2022)

That's fine. It's all my fault.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 19, 2022)

Hanajima is coming to Tamiami and Redlands this year. Their contacts will be listed on the vendor section of the events.

Suwada sells in Japan Tokyo Dome. He might be able to send plants to US if you contact him through their website.


----------



## richgarrison (Mar 22, 2022)

although they are typically there, they usually share a booth with someone... last redlands i think they shared with Alexj... any idea who they may be sharing with this year? or do you have a contact there>,,, PM me?


@TyroneGenade


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Mar 23, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> although they are typically there, they usually share a booth with someone... last redlands i think they shared with Alexj... any idea who they may be sharing with this year? or do you have a contact there>,,, PM me?
> 
> 
> @TyroneGenade


Yes last time they shared with Alexej though I don't know this year. That's what I know so far.


----------

